# Applet mit Rückgabewert?



## Loooser (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich soll für einen Freund ein Java-Applet schreiben, mit dem bestimmte Werte berechnet werden sollen.
Diese Werte hätte er gern von dem Applet irgendwie zurückgegeben, damit er sie in eine Datenbank eintragen kann oder sonstwas mit ihnen machen kann. wie könnte man das machen????


----------



## Sky (31. Jan 2005)

1.) Mit JDBC kann direkt auf die Datenbank zugriffen werden

2.) An *wen* bzw. *was* soll der Wert zurück gegeben werden?


----------



## Loooser (31. Jan 2005)

Also Datenbank-Zugriff kannte ich schon.
Er will das aber irgendwie so haben als wäre es ein Steuerelement seines HTML/PHP-Quellcodes.
Wie könnte man es denn Zurückgeben, außer direkt in eine Datenbank???


----------



## foobar (31. Jan 2005)

> Wie könnte man es denn Zurückgeben, außer direkt in eine Datenbank???


- Sockets
- WebServices


----------

